# I love HDU



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I made this patio sign out of 15lb Precision Board from InteState HDU. The material is a joy to work with because it cuts so easily and cleanly. The HDU holds fine detail well, and you can cut to a full depth even with somewhat fragile bits like the Whiteside 11º SC50 bit which has a needle-like point.

The most significant problems with using high density urethane are availability and cost. I can only get it online, and the price for a 24” x 24” x 1” is about $80 plus shipping. Needless to say, I save it for special projects. This sign blank was 8” x 24”, so the material was about $27 which isn’t that outrageous. This sign will be exposed to the weather and HDU’s impervious nature makes it ideal for this installation. 

The painting was a bit tedious, but the HDU takes all paints well. The sign has a combination of water-based and oil-based paints. HDU, unlike styrofoam, is not affected by solvents like paint thinner or lacquer thinner.

So, I like it, and I would use it more often if it weren’t for the cost and availability.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great outcome Olive, love the paint as always . Nice details on the Fox , and like how you added to the glasses .
I have to say every time I see you and others talk about that material, it sounds like such a great option. 
I’m assuming because it’s petroleum based ,that there would be no concerns about future warping or splitting etc . 
Shame about the price though , and to think it would be double for me


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nicely done Oliver.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

As always you do such nice work, Oliver. If you could get the paint to hold up in the weather you would really have something. Just think you could a customer a lifetime guarantee and charge more money. :wink:


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great. very cute fox


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Excellant sign, Oliver. I like the way the background and the embellishments in the border give it a kinda vintage look.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ollie,

email this guy - [email protected]. He'll send you a free sample of Corafoam and tell you the closest place that handles it. Great stuff. There are also other places that sell it online cheaper than you're paying....... I think. A 4 x 8 sheet should be less than $200. Comes in thicknesses up to 4".

US HQ is by M T Stringer - Baytown or Bayview TX.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Oliver another great sign. I would have used a 15 deg v-bit and mine would not have looked anywhere as good as your's. Might have something to do with the fact that I can't paint.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I like that, and saved the picture, in case I want to copy it one day. But if I copy it, I will make it the grumpy old man version - at the bottom it will read 'now leave'. 
>


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

@MEBCWD
I did use a 15º V bit for the majority of the sign, Mike. The SC50 was used for the face detail, and a 3/16" spiral for clearing out the majority of the background. I used a 1/8" ball nose for the texture.
@hawkeye10
I used exterior house paint for the background colors, Don, so they should do well. Those sample color mixes you can get from Home Depot are very handy for small projects.
@honesttjohn
Thanks HJ, I will check out the alternate source. I purchased from InterState HDU because they were the only place I found that sold in other than full sheets.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

As always Oliver, beautiful design and execution. You probably have customers line up after seeing some of your work. Very professional. First rate work.


----------



## Joe Wolf (Jun 6, 2010)

We like the HDU also. We get it by the sheet at a sign supply shop 
The shop by me is Dencosales.com
It also holds up great with automotive lacquer paint in our air brush
This was a coffee cup I did for my wife at her office


----------

